# Blue Elgin Motorbike



## Kato (Oct 17, 2018)

I just recently bought this Blue Elgin ( 1929-36 ? ) motorbike from TheFizzer here on The CABE 
I bought it as seen in the pics minus the tank / with the red seat which is different from the other pics.........keep reading 
When I got it and started looking closely it looked like it had a tank on it at some point so I took the tank from my Red Elgin and held it up - the hanging brackets lined up perfect to the marks on the top bar. I did a CABE search and found a For Sale / Sept 2016 listing where FastPhil had found a Blue Elgin with a tank - link. 
I did the save pics, zoomed in and compared them to my bike. Quickly I noticed that that bike had the same exact scrapes / marks on it as mine does = same bike.
In the FastPhil post it looked like he listed the tank on E-Bay.......why who knows - money is money I guess but most of us would keep it with the bike if possible.
A " riestateservices " bought it on E-Bay so I'm going to see if I can track him down - maybe he has it and I can buy it back.
Obviously it would be awesome to get that tank back with the bike.......might be a tall order but you never know.
I did post up in the " Wanted " section also.......looking for tips / ideas on getting the original back.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 17, 2018)

If it was built by Westfield for Sears, 29-36 serial numbers may start with G thru N, (no I), then A.


----------



## TheFizzer (Oct 21, 2018)

WOW!!!  Good researching.  I had no idea.  Hope you find the tank.


----------



## Kato (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm striking out with my E-Bay attempt........can't find the person that bought it " riestateservices " as listed anywhere or I'm not searching right.
I just found a listing for R I Estate Services in Rhode Island and will give that a shot / call Monday.

Open to ideas / suggestions.........would really like to get the tank back with the bike


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 16, 2018)

I hope you can find that tank again, it's a shame it was removed, good luck.


----------



## Kato (Nov 16, 2018)

Struck out with Google search on the R I Estate Services.......damn


----------

